# Brazil 23-25 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 23, 2008)

Flamengo v Coritiba

23/10/2008 23:30 BST
  1.571 3.50 5.50 All Bets (13) 
Gremio v Sport

23/10/2008 23:30 BST
  1.50 3.75 6.00 All Bets (13) 
Sao Paulo v Vitoria

23/10/2008 23:30 BST
  1.40 4.00 7.50 All Bets (13) 
Fluminense v Palmeiras

25/10/2008 19:00 BST
  2.50 3.20 2.55 All Bets (24) 
Ipatinga FC v Botafogo RJ

25/10/2008 19:00 BST
  2.40 3.25 2.65 All Bets (13) 
Atletico MG v Internacional

25/10/2008 21:20 BST
  2.05 3.25 3.25 All Bets (13) 
Atletico PR v Cruzeiro

25/10/2008 21:20 BST
  2.50 3.20 2.55 All Bets (22) 
Nautico v Portuguesa

25/10/2008 21:20 BST
  1.833 3.40 3.80 All Bets (13) 
Santos FC v Figueirense

25/10/2008 21:20 BST
  1.533 3.50 6.00 All Bets (13)


----------

